# Which have strongest military in Nordic ??



## Militants (Mar 17, 2016)

Oden what should you say.

I think this way:

1.Finland
2.Norway
3.Sweden
4.Denmark


----------



## Militants (Mar 17, 2016)

15 days trial.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

Which Nordic country has the worst speakers of English?  Because your post 1 is a shining example.  It makes no sense at all.

Based on your title, if what you're trying to say is "which of the Nordic countries have the strongest military?"  --- the answer would clearly be Iceland, which is not on the list.

That's because it has no standing army.  When a country figures out how to do that it's automatically stronger than a country that depends on one.


----------



## Militants (Mar 17, 2016)

I changes me vote to Finland even from start I vote on Norway. But I think Finland can win against Russia in Eastern South Finland with 60,000 soldiers. And against Sweden in north Finland even I don't know about if it is attack's or defense Finland won.


----------



## Militants (Mar 17, 2016)

12,000 Swedish troops in reserves against 25,100 Finnish troops in north Finland.

Who should you believe in this way ? Swedish reserve aren't best with 12,000 man ?


----------



## Mr. H. (Mar 17, 2016)

Ask norwegen he's the local expert.


----------



## Militants (Mar 17, 2016)

He doesn't will to challenge me in debate. Maybe Sweden are stronger in south Sweden with Gotland and Östersund in north pcs but there is HG Soldiers. Thinks Sweden win there against Norweigans 10,000 man in attack's for Norway. In defense for Sweden with x4 smaller strenght. 1 brigade for Sweden in Östersund of the Homeguards how have 12,000 soldiers in south Sweden and 1 brigade in Östersund and rest in north Sweden. Zero soldiers in Stockholm of the Homeguards. This I know.


----------



## Militants (Mar 17, 2016)

But Sweden cannot attack's Norway in Norways homeland with x4 smaller strenght of soldiers. Thinks Germany have chanches with 70,000 man vs Finland last sum in Eastern South Finland by 250,000 Soldiers. Even it were German 48 precents by their reserves.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 17, 2016)

Militants said:


> Oden what should you say.
> 
> I think this way:
> 
> ...



The answer is Norway.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 17, 2016)

Militants said:


> But Sweden cannot attack's Norway in Norways homeland with x4 smaller strenght of soldiers. Thinks Germany have chanches with 70,000 man vs Finland last sum in Eastern South Finland by 250,000 Soldiers. Even it were German 48 precents by their reserves.



Swedish army should attack Sweden, to remove all the Muslim savages that Traitor Swedish Government has allowed in.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> > Oden what should you say.
> ...



I think he should just post in Swedish.  At least then he might get one language right.  Might be easier for, say, a native German speaker to figure out what the fuck he's babbling about than trying to decode what he thinks is "English".


----------



## Mindful (Mar 17, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> > But Sweden cannot attack's Norway in Norways homeland with x4 smaller strenght of soldiers. Thinks Germany have chanches with 70,000 man vs Finland last sum in Eastern South Finland by 250,000 Soldiers. Even it were German 48 precents by their reserves.
> ...



Did you hear about the migrant who'd actually been caught on camera as part of an execution squad in Syria, now facing charges in Sweden?


----------



## Militants (Mar 17, 2016)

English forums must have English teacher for outlandish like me from Sweden ?!


----------



## Mindful (Mar 17, 2016)

Here's the link.

Syrian ‘Asylum Seeker’ Filmed Conducting Mass Killing Arrested in Sweden


----------



## westwall (Mar 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Which Nordic country has the worst speakers of English?  Because your post 1 is a shining example.  It makes no sense at all.
> 
> Based on your title, if what you're trying to say is "which of the Nordic countries have the strongest military?"  --- the answer would clearly be Iceland, which is not on the list.
> 
> That's because it has no standing army.  When a country figures out how to do that it's automatically stronger than a country that depends on one.










Incorrect.  Iceland relies on NATO for it's defense currently.  During WWII it relied on both the UK and the USA for its defense.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Which Nordic country has the worst speakers of English?  Because your post 1 is a shining example.  It makes no sense at all.
> ...



Read the post.  I said it has no standing army --- which is correct.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Militants said:
> ...



Yes I agree he should. Not sure where he's from, could be remote area of Sweden, this because Freja has very good English comprehension.


----------



## westwall (Mar 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...










Which means that if the superhero can't come to your defense you're screwed.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

Militants said:


> English forums must have English teacher for outlandish like me from Sweden ?!



I would be happy to assist, and I'm certainly qualified, but a message board is not an appropriate or practical place to do that.

You need to figure this out on your own.  I don't criticize your English to mock you; I criticize it because it's inadequate.  Your posts make no coherent sense.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 17, 2016)

Mindful said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Militants said:
> ...



Yes, but as Swedish Government of Traitors, I wonder what sentence, if any they'll give him.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



That projection doesn't matter --- what I posted was factually correct.

It isn't the ideal national situation but at least the country doesn't need an army, so that's the first step -- assuming, again, that it's a question of which is "stronger".


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 17, 2016)

westwall said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Which Nordic country has the worst speakers of English?  Because your post 1 is a shining example.  It makes no sense at all.
> ...



Iceland very small nation, 300,000 population.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Militants said:
> ...



If someone joins from Finland, this is for you to help with....


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



And it's Nordic, yet it wasn't on the list.

Know what I love about Iceland?  Its shape is the mirror image of the contiguous United States.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Heheh... I probably know more Finnish than Swedish.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



I love Iceland, we spent a month there already, it's very majestic.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



I only spent an hour there, a layover on a flight to Luxembourg on my first trip to Europe.  And that was a military base (Keflavik) which is now closed, so not a visit to Iceland at all.

Wish I had it to do over -- knowing how the trip would work out I would have passed some time there and taken another flight later on.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Which Nordic country has the worst speakers of English?  Because your post 1 is a shining example.  It makes no sense at all.
> 
> Based on your title, if what you're trying to say is "which of the Nordic countries have the strongest military?"  --- the answer would clearly be Iceland, which is not on the list.
> 
> That's because it has no standing army.  When a country figures out how to do that it's automatically stronger than a country that depends on one.




Really.....you call depending on the United States to keep you safe so you can spend all of your money on welfare benefits smart?


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 17, 2016)

Pogo,

I think he may be a Finn. Finnish language is not a member of Indo-European family of languages. So it is harder for Finnish people to learn the basics of a language that is a member of Indo-European family of languages. North Germanic languages (Swedish, Norwegian, Danish, etc.) are members of Indo-European family of languages. So it easier for a Swede or a Norwegian or a Danish person to learn English compared to a Finn.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Pogo,
> 
> I think he may be a Finn. Finnish language is not a member of Indo-European family of languages. So it is harder for Finnish people to learn the basics of a language that is a member of Indo-European family of languages. North Germanic languages (Swedish, Norwegian, Danish, etc.) are members of Indo-European family of languages. So it easier for a Swede or a Norwegian or a Danish person to learn English compared to a Finn.



Yeah yeah yeah I know all that, I'm a linguist, please don't patronize me, and you left out Icelandic and Dutch and Frisian.  But he's self-identified as a Swede.  I know there's a small population of Finnish speakers in Sweden but generally they're at least bilingual with Swedish, just to get through life.

It's arguable that being a native speaker of a Finno-Ugric language makes it in a sense easier to pick up English, since one would not have the common cognates to get hung up on and would be forced to learn them from scratch.

Maybe Lucy's right -- maybe he's a Sámi from way up north.

Anyway my point is as always to convey to him that his English is not proficient enough to be understood.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Which Nordic country has the worst speakers of English?  Because your post 1 is a shining example.  It makes no sense at all.
> ...



What's Iceland's army budget?

Zero.

What's ours?

Tell me about "smart".


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




So....they hide behind the U.S....they may be smart...but they are essentially leeches......and is protecting the people of other countries something to be proud of...since they obviously won't protect themselves....


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Mar 17, 2016)

Didn't know the Nordic countries had militaries.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



"Leeches" huh?

When's the last time we had to defend Iceland from ... anything?

What exactly are they supposed to be 'protecting themselves' ---- FROM?

We're talking real world geography here -- not the Green Lantern Paranoia Special comic books you live in voluntarily.


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> 2aguy said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




Never liked Green Lantern....you appear to be a big fan though....


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo,
> ...



I did not know you were a linguist. If I did, I would have stayed clear of you  

Dutch and Frisian are not the members of North Germanic family of languages. Dutch and Frisian along with German and English belong to West Germanic family of languages. There is one more branch of Germanic languages: it is called East Germanic Languages; I think most languages in this branch are pretty much extinct. 

I apologize for leaving out Icelandic in favor of etc 


BTW, I am surprised that he is a Swede because Swedes usually have decent command on English.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

2aguy said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > 2aguy said:
> ...



It was a random pick.  I don't know much about comic books.  Not nearly as much as you do.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



Touché -- I skipped by the word "North".  You win.  

I'm surprised too for the same reason.  And so do Finns.  A few years ago there was a Finnish reporter who posted here (Saigon) whose English was flawless.  Others may be a bit less fluent but they're still comprehensible.  But this guy is gobbledegook.

I have a new neighbor I just met today, from Mexico.  She doesn't have much English but we managed to exchange pleasantries.  Wonderful news for me, I'm thinking I can do some language lesson exchange and pick up some Spanish.


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



I am not a linguist by any stretch of imagination. So I will not let you concede the victory  

Anyone, with proper effort, can master any language. There is no doubt about that. However, I was suggesting that when it comes to learning English, a Finn has bigger natural barrier than a Swede.


----------



## Vikrant (Mar 17, 2016)

Coming back to the topic: 

I would say Sweden has the strongest military out of all the Scandinavian countries. I am basing this on military industrial complex of these countries. Sweden produces quite a bit more of military hardware than other Scandinavian countries. You cannot have a strong military without a strong military industrial complex.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

Vikrant said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...



and he's already self-identified as a Swede .... although he could be a Finnish-speaking Swede.  I think I said that.  Either way his English is atrocious, regardless what his point of reference is.


----------



## Militants (Mar 17, 2016)

Only communists of the Finn justice in Finnish language and I will never were communist. I am like Swedens neighboor Norway and Denmark then UK and Canada nobody are communist. America I don't know with Socialism spieces well. Can anyone tell about the US.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

Militants said:


> Only communists of the Finn justice in Finnish language and I will never were communist. I am like Swedens neighboor Norway and Denmark then UK and Canada nobody are communist. America I don't know with Socialism spieces well. Can anyone tell about the US.



That still doesn't make any sense.  Why don't you just answer this question:

What is your native language?


----------



## Militants (Mar 17, 2016)

Jumala help all communists doesn't can speak Finnish but I will never were communist because that are stupidfy in my brain world. Voices blame me. Swedish communists are my voices or Swedish God or Finnish communists. They will never my will with my self even I trust with normalthinks who are much better than Communism. Even Fascism and Liberalism are better Communism. And Nationalsocialism have 73-27 majority against Communism.


----------



## Militants (Mar 17, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Militants said:
> 
> 
> > Only communists of the Finn justice in Finnish language and I will never were communist. I am like Swedens neighboor Norway and Denmark then UK and Canada nobody are communist. America I don't know with Socialism spieces well. Can anyone tell about the US.
> ...



Jumala doesn't work to me.


----------



## Pogo (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks for .... uh, clearing that up.


----------



## Hyddan92 (Feb 4, 2020)

Vikrant said:


> Coming back to the topic:
> 
> I would say Sweden has the strongest military out of all the Scandinavian countries. I am basing this on military industrial complex of these countries. Sweden produces quite a bit more of military hardware than other Scandinavian countries. You cannot have a strong military without a strong military industrial complex.



Sweden has the strongest airforce but has lost the naval lead to Finland. Finland also dwarves the others with their land forces.

Sweden, active personnel: 14.600 Reserve personnel: 32.500
Finland: active personnel: 34.700 Reserve personnel: 900.000 (Quick Mobilization: 250.000)


----------

